# 2004 325ci suggested mods



## 04.325ci (Mar 31, 2004)

I have had my 04 325ci for almost a year now and although I still love it, I am getting the itch to do somethings to it. I am not interested in 'ricing it out', only in 1. mods that would increase performance/handling, or 2. visual mods that are classy and not obnoxious. All I am looking for is some input as to suggested mods from all of you. The specs are mystic blue, sport package, black leather, titanium trim, moonroof, and xenons. I read a lot of your posts and thought I would just get some differing opinions. Thanks and Happy Driving!


----------



## jeffh325 (Mar 15, 2004)

04.325ci said:


> I am not interested in 'ricing it out'


"Rice Racer" only applies to Japanese cars. The correct term for German cars is "Barley".


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

Drop in an engine from an M3!


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

04.325ci said:


> 2. visual mods that are classy and not obnoxious.


 One person's "classy" is another's "rice/barley/whatever-grain-you-like". Witness some of the extreme stances in the clears-vs-ambers threads.


----------



## 325SMG (Jan 11, 2004)

Upgrade the audio. That's what I'm looking in to. Also some nice 32% Llumar tint.


----------



## BloodRedHog (Mar 9, 2004)

Well, I know what I will be looking to do on mine...clutch stop, CDV removal, and SSK.


----------



## mjames (Sep 23, 2003)

IMO:

1) Clears
2) Tints
3) Wheels
4) Exhaust trim (if you don't already have it)

I have #1 and am working on the others.


----------



## 04.325ci (Mar 31, 2004)

kurichan - as soon as you send me an m3 engine, i will drop it in!  

as far as the audio - I really can't say that I have any complaints about the stock setup, i'm one of those people that only listens to the radio because it's there, guess I'm not a big music fan...

I don't consider the clear vs. amber arguments ricing/barleying the car, thats just a minor thing, that frankly, I don't think really is meant to draw attention to the car, more like personal preference. That said, while putting at 24 inch rear wing on a car may be someone's personal preference, I say its obnoxious. And if that wing is on a BMW, I say it's a shame!

Once again, I was just looking for suggestions.. so far I have decided on the chrome exhaust tips, considering alum. pedals, not so much for the look, but because my feet are constantly slipping off the pedals whenever its raining (and in FL the rainy season is coming soon). I finally got the right part # for the tips, but if anyone has pedals that they like for keeping their feet from slipping, let me know.


----------



## 04.325ci (Mar 31, 2004)

mjames said:


> IMO:
> 
> 1) Clears
> 2) Tints
> ...


 sport package, has clears (and I like them!)
I haven't decided on tint yet, my previous car had real dark tint, and IMO it looked a lot better than without, but that was a mitsu galant with huntington blue pearl paint... I've always noticed that BMW windows have some tint already on them, or am I nuts? obviously it doesn't look tinted but it seems that there is a lot less glare.
I like my wheels! (for now anyways)


----------



## jeffh325 (Mar 15, 2004)

mjames said:


> IMO:
> 
> 3) Wheels


Nice wheels cost a lot. For that amount of money, I would have rather dumped an extra few thousand and gotten the 330 which has the nicer 68M wheels. Oh great, I'm now reminded of how much I regret not getting the 330.  :banghead:


----------



## Wolfcastle (Feb 11, 2004)

If you're serious get software (Conforti's Shark Injector), RD or UUC sways, stainless steel brake cables, lightweight forged rims ($$) and good aftermarket rotors and pads (though your '04's should be fine for now). Down the road you can bolt on forced induction, cold air intake, underdrive pullies, freeflow exhaust, remove resonator(s), larger throttle body, coilovers and if you don't care about your engine add a wet nitrous oxide kit.

If you're just into aesthetics get painted reflectors, OEM M3 lip spoiler, any body kit you want, HID fogs, DDEs, and stickers. Lots of stickers.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Wolfcastle said:


> ...and stickers. Lots of stickers.


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

Some have stated that the best bang for the buck is to get the M3 steering wheel put in... granted it's not an actual performance gain, but the perceived performance/handling is supposedly there.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

sunilsf said:


> Some have stated that the best bang for the buck is to get the M3 steering wheel put in... granted it's not an actual performance gain, but the perceived performance/handling is supposedly there.


I would think a clutch stop (assuming you believe in them) gets you more bang for the buck... They are much(!) cheaper and easier to install and will help you get more consistent clutch pedal action and faster shifts (that is, if you drive a stick). The M3 wheel is nicer than the stock wheel, but really doesn't do anything for performance.


----------

